

Native Google Chrome on Mac OS X: First Impressions - boundlessdreamz
http://www.manu-j.com/blog/google-chrome-on-mac-os-x-first-impressions/226/

======
systemtrigger
It is zippy and although the full-screen view breaks Spaces it gets rid of the
already minimal "chrome" (to access click the address bar arrows). Some
standard options - even a Preferences menu - are grayed out so it feels very
bare-bones. I keep getting the aw, Snap! error message
(<http://s3.amazonaws.com/2009/chrome.png>) for no apparent reason and there
doesn't appear to be any developer tools for the user yet. So I won't be using
Chrome for demos anytime soon but it was fun to explore for a couple minutes
what has been strictly a Windows phenomenon.

~~~
litewulf
(Just wanted to say that Chrome for Linux/Mac is still definitely in the pre-
alpha stage, and that current appearance/flakiness is hopefully not indicative
of the final product. I switched to Chrome for most of my regular web
browsing, and I hope you will revisit it when its ready ;))

------
jwr
If it is indeed comparable in speed to the excellent Safari 4 beta, I'll stick
with Safari. It has worked very well for me over the past few weeks. In fact
I've yet to find a single problem with it.

~~~
hedgehog
I've been running WebKit nightlies on OS X for a year or so and generally been
happy with Safari. That said I think there are two big things to look forward
to in Chrome:

\- Plugins in separate processes. No more beach balls or crashes from Flash.

\- Tabs in separate processes. No more beach balls or crashes from Google
apps.

~~~
Zev
If its just Flash that is eating up cpu or crashing Safari, give ClickToFlash
(<http://github.com/rentzsch/clicktoflash/tree/master>) a try.

------
stephencelis
The graph is less helpful without a nightly-to-nightly comparison.

Safari 4.0 beta was released recently, but is still using technology from a
much older WebKit nightly.

